# Hello, I'm Pietro Kheir



## Pietro (Nov 16, 2013)

I am a 27 years old Lebanese Cardiothoracic Surgery resident, seeking to improve my writing skills in both poetry and short prose. English is my third language. Always nice and enriching to meet people from around the globe.


----------



## Gargh (Nov 16, 2013)

Welcome Pietro  That's an admirable occupation! I'm guessing you need the poetry/prose to balance out all the jargon? It's a great way to hone your language skills as well - if you hadn't said English was your third shock language, I never would have guessed.


----------



## Pietro (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you Gargh. I am quite passionate for my job, however poetry and prose have been here since before med-school. My mother tongue is Lebanese, which is a mix of Syriac, Arabic and some added vocabulary from here and there. I studied in a French missionary school, and my mother is an English literature teacher. So this pretty much makes English my third language. I do write in French just as well. I hope to be up to the forum's level once I start sharing here, and if not, it might be a greater push for me to improve


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 16, 2013)

Welcome. Your English skills are wonderful. I'm sure you'll fit right in here.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Pietro. We're a friendly bunch and not so large that you can't make some good friends. I look forward to reading your work.


----------



## bookmasta (Nov 16, 2013)

Third language? Respect. I only speak English and even then, I still have problems when it comes to all the grammar rules and such. Welcome to WF!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi,welcome to the forum, my Mother also taught English Lit., as well as drama, English as a second language, French, and, after she retired Esparanto.  I look forward to seeing your writing, your English is excellent, the only little thing I picked upon was "I am quite passionate for my job", that should be '... passionate about my job'. Passionate for... would mean passionate in order to obtain, as in, for example, 'The lady of no morals was passionate for money'. English is a very subtle and tricky language, I thoroughly admire those who master it as a second language, glad to have you here.


----------



## Pietro (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you for the correction Olly; gratefully noted. And thanks to all who welcomed me, this already seems like a friendly forum.


----------



## John_O (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome to the group Pietro. :welcome:


----------



## scifimike82 (Nov 21, 2013)

Welcome and it is impressive that you know three languages, unless there are plenty of more your not sharing. Good luck with your work.


----------

